# Help please: 11.1 upgrade USB disk 'stumble' at boot



## firetree (Nov 4, 2017)

I've just upgraded from 10.3 to 11.1 on my Samsung N110 netbook personal/home business server; I have no GUI installed.

All was well using 10.3 but now with 11.1 on booting:

USB disks da0 and da1 cannot be found;
prompt for Single User Mode is presented but boot appears to continue;
boot then appears to hang having detected the webcam;
RETURN brings the # prompt;
entering 'exit' continues with boot normally to login prompt;
both USB disks perform normally once booted.

Disks:
1 internal. ada0
1 USB keydrive, 2GB, used for write-only anon FTP. da0
1 USB 'Backups' disk in enclosure. da1

I guess that the 'hang' at webcam is the Single User Mode shell choice, it's just that a few messages flush out, including successful mounts of da0 and da1.

I've tried a different USB disks but get the same results.

So... I'd be grateful for advice as to how can I fix this 'stumble' into Single User Mode and boot without intervention, m'thanks.

From dmesg -a:  

The fun starts at line 154;
The SUM shell prompt is Line 160;
Lines 161-185 appear without delay from the SUM shell prompt, (the 'flush');
Line 186 is me pressing RETURN and entering 'exit';
Boot continues normally from Line 187.


```
149: Starting file system checks:
150: /dev/ada0p2: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
151: /dev/ada0p2: clean, 2759715 free (24331 frags, 341923 blocks, 0.5% fragmentation)
152: /dev/ada0p3: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
153: /dev/ada0p3: clean, 92605308 free (2204 frags, 11575388 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
154: Mounting local file systems:mount: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
155: mount_msdosfs: /dev/da1s1: No such file or directory
156: .
157: Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted
158: ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
159: Nov  4 17:34:57 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
160: Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
161: uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
162: ugen4.2: <Generic Mass Storage> at usbus4
163: umass0 on uhub3
164: umass0: <Generic Mass Storage, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.05, addr 2> on usbus4
165: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
166: umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
167: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
168: da0: <Generic Flash Disk 8.07> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
169: da0: Serial Number 6A8DF50F
170: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
171: da0: 1900MB (3891200 512 byte sectors)
172: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
173: ugen4.3: <IT-CEO IT-CEO USB Device> at usbus4
174: umass1 on uhub3
175: umass1: <IT-CEO IT-CEO USB Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.14, addr 3> on usbus4
176: umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
177: umass1:3:1: Attached to scbus3
178: da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
179: da1: <IT-CEO USB2.0SATADevice 1.14> Fixed Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
180: da1: Serial Number 5A3145335758324820202020
181: da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
182: da1: 1907729MB (3907029167 512 byte sectors)
183: da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
184: ugen1.2: <Broadcom Corp BCM2046 Bluetooth Device> at usbus1
185: ugen4.4: <Vimicro Corp. Namuga 1.3M Webcam> at usbus4
186: # exit
187: Setting hostuuid: e0f51f2a-d21d-b211-8000-9a71f06df74b.

and here's my /etc/fstab:

# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p3     /lscv           ufs     rw      2       2
/dev/ada0p4     none            swap    sw      0       0

# anonftp 2GB USB key
/dev/da0s1      /lscv/anonftp   msdosfs rw      0       0

# Backup disk on USB
/dev/da1s1      /lscv/backups   ufs     rw      0       0
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 4, 2017)

Not sure, but...  are you using a custom kernel by any chance? If so is it possible that you didn't load certain required kernel modules so that it can't directly access these storage devices before doing so?

Also, does it make a difference if you add late to the options in /etc/fstab?  This would tell the system not to mount these drives right away but at a later time in the boot process.


----------



## firetree (Nov 4, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> Not sure, but...  are you using a custom kernel by any chance? If so is it possible that you didn't load certain required kernel modules so that it can't directly access these storage devices before doing so?
> 
> Also, does it make a difference if you add late to the options in /etc/fstab?  This would tell the system not to mount these drives right away but at a later time in the boot process.




Wooo, er, hoooo!
Custom Kernels are a bit beyond me but the 'late' option seems to have done the trick.
Many thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## firetree (Nov 4, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Something with ada0 must be wrong with this message showing:
> "Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted."
> 
> I don't see ada0p1 either? How about doing a `gpart show` for us.
> ...



Thanks... but sorted!


----------

